# Science Diet? Wellness? whats better?



## MakaDukeEnvy (Feb 24, 2010)

hi everyone this is my first post, im wondering if what im feeding my puppy is ok... she is eating Science Diet large breed, salmon oil and we just started giving her Show Stopper as well. I was told by someone that Science Diet isnt good and that i should feed her Wellness instead also i was told that Show Stopper isnt good for her because shes 15 weeks old, shes grown quite a bit and i get a funny feeling that this person is jealous... i dont know i just want to know if what im feeding her is ok?????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a thread on food and what each brad rates

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

The APBT is a medium size breed so I would go with a med. size puppy chow, and I'm not sure if the pup is old enough for show stopper yet. Some one else will probly jump in with more info.


----------



## MakaDukeEnvy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for that link it really helped and yeah im gonna slowly transition her to wellness now thanks alot


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Wellness products are much better then Science Diet. SD is nothing but fillers from there normal standard food to there medical food. 
Wellness does not put in the fillers that your basic food put in.

Wellness basic diets (Complete Health) Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, Rye Flour, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Rice Bran, Deboned Whitefish, Natural Chicken Flavor, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Ground Flaxseed, Ground Millet, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.
Wellness Dog Complete Health® Recipes

Wellness grain free (Core) ingredients
Deboned Turkey, Deboned Chicken, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Canola Oil, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract.
Wellness Dog Grain Free Recipes

Wellness Allergy (Simple Food Solution) ingredients
Ground Rice, Duck, Rice Protein Concentrate, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomato Pomace, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Natural Duck Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Choline Chloride, Taurine.
Wellness Dog Simple® Recipes

Science Diet (all in bold is not good for dogs)
Ground Whole *Grain Corn*, *Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat *(preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Beet Pulp, *Soybean Oil*, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.
Adult Active - Dry

SD medical diet (again in bold not good for dogs) 
Ground Whole *Grain Corn, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Mill Run*, Chicken Liver Flavor, Calcium Sulfate, *Soybean Oil,* Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.
c/d® Canine - Dry

I only used one of each of the products that Wellness makes & SD just to show what they use as there basics.

i am not a fan of the pet food rating solution b/c it is truly people opinions only not truly going off FACTS. But to each there own. I dont dis anyone that uses it.

Best of luck


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Wellness products are much better then Science Diet. SD is nothing but fillers from there normal standard food to there medical food.
> Wellness does not put in the fillers that your basic food put in.
> 
> Wellness basic diets (Complete Health) Ingredients
> ...


:goodpost: /thread


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Anything but science diet. IMO pedigree and purina is better food than science diet, and that's not saying much. Thae last time i looked at a bag of science diet, it had peanut hulls and soybean in it.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wellness for sure


----------



## MakaDukeEnvy (Feb 24, 2010)

thank you all so much she is transitioned to wellness and i see a huge difference in her potty habits (not as frequent) and all in all just better and easier to clean up, also she has a heck of alot more energy and shes not sleeping as much im not sure if thats because shes getting older or the food but yeah way better


----------

